# Beginning signs of scabies....



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Our puppy is showing the beginning signs of Scapies and we don't want it to turn into staph....

She's going to the vet tomorrow evening, and she won't stop itching. Is there something I can do to relieve her itching till vet day? Her skin is starting to get raw.....


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

And sorry that Scabies not scapies lol.......


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Try benadryl you can look up the does for dogs but it does relieve itching


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hydracortisone cream from the drug store can help. You can also put a tee shirt on the dog if it is scratching it's body and the shirt might help from them scratching too hard and getting a


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay I will try that......

I do have a question though, is it possible for our cat to get it now?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Scabies and in Sarcoptic mange? Yes it is very contagious and you and any other animal can get it. Why do you think it is Sarcoptic mange?


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Ewww.......Okay well at least the cat seems fine atm, but we will have to call his vet in the morning.... Thanks for the tips


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

So we just got home from the vet...ewww she has the skin mites, poor girl. We ended up taking the cat to the same vet, I don't want a mite infested house lol. Now goody we get to do landry, sigh....

The vet found some mites in the cats ears and just went ahead with an extra prescription for the kitty to.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

What type of mite did they say? Sarcoptic or Demodectic?


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

I believe it was Demodectic I would have to look.....

I hope it clears up soonish though because she isn't aloud back in Obedience school until then. I can almost bet that's where she got it to. I may not take her back. She was a heathly pup when I brought her home with a minor food allergy. A week into Obedience school and she has the case of the mites. But who knows....either way she's not scratching so bad anymore.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Akasha said:


> I believe it was Demodectic I would have to look.....
> 
> I hope it clears up soonish though because she isn't aloud back in Obedience school until then. I can almost bet that's where she got it to. I may not take her back. She was a heathly pup when I brought her home with a minor food allergy. A week into Obedience school and she has the case of the mites. But who knows....either way she's not scratching so bad anymore.


Demodex is not the one that is contagious and also ear mites and demodex mange are not the same thing.

Demodex is the sign of a poor immune system. It can be brought on more so by stress, illnesses etc.
So her being taken from the breeder and also the puppy classes could have added more stress and caused the outbreak.

Allergies are also a sign of a compromised immune system. So Your pup did not catch this from the puppies in her class. How do you know for sure it is a food allergy? She could not have been on an elimination diet long enough to tell . Did you do allergy testing? Did the vet just take a guess on that at the time?

The vet should have explained this to you.

I hope she is better asap.

Hang in there and keep on practicing you obedience at home.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good thing it was Demodex and not Sarcoptic mange. Sarcoptic mange is very contagious were Demodex is an immune system issue. At least you know now!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Demodex is not the one that is contagious and also ear mites and demodex mange are not the same thing.
> 
> Demodex is the sign of a poor immune system. It can be brought on more so by stress, illnesses etc.
> So her being taken from the breeder and also the puppy classes could have added more stress and caused the outbreak.
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Best wishes from O.z. Jaime Chino and Loca!


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

She's is nearly 100% better now.....Not as itchy anymore and the appearance is over all good.

Yes Akasha had food allergies ~ she was tested for allergies because I got concerned when she only itched outside...they tested her for different things. Maybe the break from puppy school well help to...

Who knows, all we know is that she is doing better.......


----------

